# Why I love BLO



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The other day I posted this box in the projects section.

Although I was happy with it overall, I kept thinking that the colors were just not exactly what I had originally envisioned. After some self-debate, I spent about three minutes sanding off a polyurethane mirror finish I had several hours invested in, and wiped the whole thing down with boiled linseed oil. After it cured, I buffed on my 3-wheel Beall system.

The whole new finish took less than 15 minutes (not counting curing time), and I think it looks much better than the original, much more time-consuming finish.

See the before and after below. Sometimes you just have to not over-think things.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

WOW!! Thanks for the hot tip Charlie!! ) I love it to but for different reasons. I fixes the handles of tools with too much time in the weather. It makes muzzleloading ramrods very resilient. Now I think I will use and love it even more. I have been thinking about just using it as a primary finish, You have made up my mind ;-))


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

often times, it's more of a matter of which finish is best for the project. Designing and constructing something is only about 2/3's of the project. Properly sealing and bringing out the true character of the materials is the other third.

It takes time and plenty of experimentation, but learning to use a variety of different techniques and products will give you the means to truly "finish" your projects.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Charlie, I love BLO for both yours and Topa's reasons. Did you buy your Beall system as a kit or did you cobble it together? I'm in the process of putting a system together to operate on a treadle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BTW, I think you should re post it as a refinishing project with more pics of teh box before and after ;-))


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Al, I bought the kit with the lathe spindle. It's fantastic for small projects. The only drawback is that because the wheels are fairly close together you can't buff anything very large.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't like that it turns lighter woods yellow - some call it "warmth," but I call it yellow. However, in the right application it's stunning. Definitely a good thing there, Charlie!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jay, yes, the yellowing is definitely a consideration. There is a noticeable difference on the light corner inlays, but I think the trade-off is worth it for the effect on the walnut in this case.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Charlie,
I think your decision to tone down the color a bit was a great success. Walnut seems to be a wood that generally benefits from a little subtle color manipulation (and is perhaps my favorite wood). But then, I definitely tend toward darker woods and low contrast combinations. However, many roads lead to Rome.  Nice job.
Roger


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

HA!
Amazing what photoshop can do.

Good discovery, thanks,
Steve


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I also agree that BLO yellows. Not as bad as amber shellac, which should probably be classified as orange shellac (at least the cheap ones I use). BLO's hit or miss on different woods but I think clearly a hit on Charlie's. I just like the feel of slathering it on, leaving the piece out in the sun a bit, then rubbing on it some more. Creepy, sure; but I like it.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the original finish.
But the new finish is nothing short of amazing.

I LOVE when the quick/easy way works out so well.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Go for the simpler things in life… often the best.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Charlie, 
I never drempt that BLO was a finish that looks this great! It is Beautiful!!!

Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

BLO is also great for making wood old.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

I have never heard of BLO but it has given this box a much richer finish.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

They both look great to me Charlie. How long did the BLO take to dry?

I've used both but found the poly dried in hours while the BLO took me a few days to a week in the same kind of weather conditions.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Eric, I'm not saying it was 100% cured, but I was able to buff and wax in 24 hours.


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Poly is for the Hairs, BLO is for the Tortoises.

I have yet to use BLO but probably will soon, been looking at a can of it in town lately. Must dry a bit like Danish oil that I use a lot. Takes a long time to really cure, I often put my pieces in an unused vehicle that is setting in the sun to help it along. But over all I like to keep the pieces at least a week before letting them go.

Randy


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Randy, BLO acts a lot like Danish oil. I use them both, but BLO seems to dry a little "harder" in my opinion.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I do like BLO, but sometimes I'm not patient enough to wait. It does produce a beautiful finish though.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Charlie, I agree with you on the BLO.

We were given a job to build a large 7'6 tall x 5' wide chifferobe-type structure for a church kitchen/dining/recreation area in a basement. They wanted the one half to be full length hanging and the other half to be short hanging over a compartment where a dorm fridge would reside. BTW, the two doors were so tall that we had to reinforce the backs with steel to make them straight, but even that worked out perfectly. The added weight made the doors feel like safe vault doors (or Mercedes doors back in the day).

This will sound terrible, but it was a mix of veneered plywood, pine trim, and luan back, but all stained dark mahogany and finished with BLO. It turned out looking like much more than it deserved. They specifically did not want shiny or gloss, wanting a new old look.

I didn't like the BLO for the plane handles, but that is the only time I have rejected its use.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

wow charlie i have to agree with you 100%. I love your project by the way. But the BLO just really brings out colours and grains i love it! I JUST started using it not too long ago on my first project and I was VERY satisfied with it.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

When I first looked at the box, I thought…looks great to me! Then I saw your new results. All I can say is, you have one heck of an eye for improvement. Very, very nicely done!


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

Great idea. I will make sure to use this method. It definitly has the desired effect and is a much more natural finish.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

I too love BLO … but only on axe handles & outdoor stuuf. I will not allow that stuff anywhere in my real shop. It is so unpredictable and can cause some woods to blotch in an instant. It NEVER really dries … it simply dissipates into the wood, waiting to find a way to come back to the surface and lift your finish.

There are LOTS of ways to enhance the grain which are far more predictable, but they will require a little more work & thought. When you learn how to use them, dyes are the far better choice, and they can be applied over any number of blotch control formulas on the market, of which I strongly prefer the one made & sold by Charles Neil.

If you have some REALLY figured wood, like crotch Walnut … BLO will blacken it, blotch it, and simply make it ugly. That same piece with proper use of a blotch control and dyes can make that piece outstanding.


----------

